# Cleaning my Engine Bay



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I Chaps,

What can I use to clean the engine bay of my motor - hopepipe ban here so need suggestions.

Here she is.










Thanks
Pootleflump


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

id suggest Autoglym Engine and machine cleaner, its cheap and does a good job. can get it from halfords also.

then finish off with AG rubber and vynil care. 

i guess u can spray the EMC on, leave it a few mins, rinse off with watering can, then let it dry and spray the rubbr and vynil stuff on!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I spray Megs APC over the engine and then use a wrung out (old) mf to wipe up all the crap and keep rinsing and wiping till it's clean and then use Meg's Hyper dressing or AG Vinyl and Rubber Care.

Never been brave enough to unlease a hose or watercan on my engine lol


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

No me neither, i used an old microfibre to wipe everything up aswell. Bit nervy about hosing down an engine!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i just cover up delicate bits with tin foil, never had a prob! dont be such women!  then again, i wouldnt want you goin underthere with a pressure washer real close!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. Looks like some money needs to be spent getting some AG stuff.

Lol, I pressure washed an engine once, came up nice and clean with no ill effects but was pretty basic. Wouldn't risk it on this puppy, too much to go wrong!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

with a good product, pressure isnt reall needed


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

It was on this thing, years of thick accumulated oil and dirt. I tried spray on Gunk but couldn't cut it. I even used the dirt blaster attachment for the karcher that had some real kick but started taking paint off the engine bay. Don't worry chaps, this was on a £100 car, wouldn't dream of doing on anything valuable!!!!

I might try using some Turtle wax universal cleaner in a spray bottle and follow up with some megs Natural shine I have already these save buying yet more products.


----------



## spanishfly (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm gonna use auto glym machine cleaner and an air line of my air compressor to dry the water that i rinse with


----------



## Bunji (Jul 22, 2006)

I cleaned the engine/bay of my car...
I sought advice before doing this. I was told to cover anything electrical.
Battery, alternator, alarm, etc
This I did, I used Autoglym Engine and Machine Cleaner.
Spray it on, loosen any serious dirt with a strong bristled brush.
Remove excess with kitchen paper.
Be sure to cove spark plugs/sockets..... I neglected to do this!!!! D'OH

Spent a couple of hours the next morning drying out my spark plug sockets and HT leads.
One good thing to come from it though.... I got to see what state my HT leads were in, changed spark plugs/HT leads/Rotor Arm and dizzy cap the very next day!!!


----------



## Eddie Irvine (Aug 25, 2006)

On my last car I used as a workhorse I chose to use something from Halfords called CO2 or something. It came with a degreaser and some shiny plastic stuff for dressing afterwards and it was really cheap. Looking around on here now though I have seen the light! 

Meguairs this and Chemical Boys that! I dunno!!


----------

